# Do you have a muse?



## hollycarole92 (Jul 16, 2012)

I've never really thought about my muse much, but I suppose I do have one, whether or not it's taken me a while to realize him. What's your muse like? What role does your muse play in your writing experience?


----------



## Fin (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't have a specific muse. There will be a person every now and then who'll influence scenarios that lead to stories, but the same thing can be said for a lot of things in the world.

It doesn't take much to get my imagination rolling.


----------



## philistine (Jul 16, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## Grape Juice Vampire (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm like Fin. There is nothing or no one specific, my brain is just constantly going.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 16, 2012)

If I have one, I've learned not to rely on it.


----------



## Gumby (Jul 16, 2012)

Sometimes I think that is more a reference to how my muse feels about my attempts to summon her...amused.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jul 16, 2012)

No - But I do have a mouse...


----------



## Max22 (Jul 16, 2012)

Nope, I get ideas from everywhere.


----------



## Loulou (Jul 16, 2012)

No.


----------



## dale (Jul 16, 2012)

unless booze and the moods evoked by certain songs could be considered a "muse".....then no.


----------



## JosephB (Jul 16, 2012)

My muse is my constant need for attention, praise and validation.


----------



## Potty (Jul 16, 2012)

Muses are really attractive girls with horns and a tail that sneak into your bed at night and suck out your soul right?

No I don't have one of those. Kinda wish I did.


----------



## JosephB (Jul 16, 2012)

Sounds like my wife -- except for the horns and tail. Well, I guess she has a tail, but not that kind of tail.


----------



## Kyle R (Jul 16, 2012)

My muse is just pure toiling. I'll read my favorite authors for inspiration--kind of a "See, if they can do it, so can you!" pep-talk--but ultimately it's just writing, deleting, and rewriting again (for however many times it takes) that gets the job done.

I find that my muse moments, my brilliant all-of-a-sudden ideas that whip out of nowhere, are usually less than spectacular compared to the pieces that I have to drag, kicking and screaming, through a muddy field. 

The pieces I hate writing are the ones I'm usually proud of in the end.


----------



## Sam (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I have a fuse. Does that count?


----------



## Potty (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm pretty sure yours has blown. So no, it don't count.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Jul 16, 2012)

Potty said:


> I'm pretty sure yours has blown. So no, it don't count.


----------



## Terry D (Jul 17, 2012)

To believe in a muse would be to admit that I am not in control of my writing and my creative process -- that is unacceptable to me.  Sure, sometimes the ideas and words flow as easily as breathing, but that's the result of hours of hard work and repetition.

A professional golfer will sometimes talk about getting "in the zone", but that zone never happens without hours on the practice tee, and thousands of rounds perfecting his swing.  Writing is no different, it's never some magical gift from from a mystical entity.  It is always a _*result *_-- the result of study, practice, and work.


----------



## philistine (Jul 17, 2012)

Terry D said:


> *Writing is no different, it's never some magical gift from from a mystical entity.  It is always a result -- the result of study, practice, and work.*


----------



## Terry D (Jul 17, 2012)

A lot of study, practice and work went into that book too.


----------



## dale (Jul 17, 2012)

great. we have one more thread on WF attempting to turn into a bible bashing festival.


----------



## philistine (Jul 17, 2012)

Terry D said:


> A lot of study, practice and work went into that book too.



They forgot to efface the errors, mind, though it's a solid document nonetheless.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Jul 17, 2012)

Here we go. I'm going to get the popcorn. Anyone want one?


----------



## Scot McPhie (Jul 17, 2012)

.


----------



## KatyBlue (Jul 20, 2012)

I think sometimes I am inspired by people, books, songs, and there will be a "muse" for a given chapter or work. I have whole sections of a novel inspired by a set of songs and so I've provisionally named the chapters after the song titles and listen to them when I'm re-writing. But no one specific muse, no, although I do often write for and inspired by the people I love.


----------



## Gargh (Jul 20, 2012)

My inspiration comes from everywhere but my true Muse is silence - the really heavy kind where you can't hear anything but the sound of your own feet - may be that's why I have so much trouble writing?!!!


----------

